# driver for D-Link DWA-125



## rickrock59 (Aug 18, 2012)

HELP! Driver needed for D-link's DWA-125


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you contacted D-Link for a download link of the driver, as this seems to be a Windows only device? If D-Link support can't email you a driver, there isn't one.


----------

